# Royal White Sheep



## Catbird (Oct 14, 2004)

A few pictures of my dad's royal white sheep i thought i would share. We are expecting little lambs from them in April


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Very nice looking sheep!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Can't think if I've ever heard of the breed (might just be over tired) they sure are white aren't they!! Wool breed??


----------



## veme (Dec 2, 2005)

They are very interesting! I have never heard of them before. Will have to look them up.
Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Catbird (Oct 14, 2004)

Thanks everyone Royal Whites are meat sheep and need no shearing...here's a link to more info on them http://www.royalwhitesheep.com/


----------



## mawalla (Oct 28, 2002)

I like them! Makes me want to add some Dorper blood to the St. Croix crosses that I have. It would surely bulk them up some.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Pretty sheep!


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Can you tell me what breeds were used to get the Royal White's?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I was wondering that too. About all I learnt from the link was that the guy can charge like a wounded bull and if I ever ate any, I would feel as though I was eating gold.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Breeding stock is usually costly Texels were pushing 15k here when they were introduced


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

What modeling school did they attend? These sheep are amazing posers! 
I wish I could get mine to stand like this for photos.
And I _know_ there was some sheep breath on the lens after that first pic....


Very nice looking breed!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shagbarkmtcatle said:


> Can you tell me what breeds were used to get the Royal White's?



According to what I found , it was St Croix and Dorper



> The Royal WhiteÂ® is a new breed of hair sheep privately funded and developed by William Hoag, of Dorpcroix Sheep Farm in Hermeleigh, Texas. The breed is a cross between the Dorper and St. Croix. They are pure white. They grow a longer hair in the winter that is shed off naturally in the spring. Ewes and rams are naturally hornless. Texas Tech and Texas A & M University are currently doing research with the breed with regards to meat production and scrapie resistance.


http://www.sheep101.info/breedsR.html


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Thank you Bearfoot Farm. That will be what I get then when I cross a Dorper Ram with my St. Croix sheep. I wondered, they looked so much like my St. Croix but much meatier. 
I haven't eaten my St.Croix yet. Anyone here eaten their meat sheep? How did you like it compared to wool sheep?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

OK State concurs dorper & st croix

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/sheep/


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

minnikin1 said:


> What modeling school did they attend? These sheep are amazing posers!
> *I wish I could get mine to stand like this for photos*.
> And I _know_ there was some sheep breath on the lens after that first pic....
> 
> ...


You can. You only have to take about 1000 pics to get one or two REALLY good ones! LOL


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

HAHAHA!!! That is the TRUTH! I just keep snapping away, and get a few decent ones. I've gotten VERY good at learning what poses won't look good.

Head down, standing on a slope, with hindquarters higher than shoulders, hindlegs too far back or too tucked under body, late in the PM with the sun low in the sky, me standing on the hill above them, and on and on............
Its funny how your eyes don't see the flaws the camera picks up.

Lisa
www.somerhillfarm.com


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shagbarkmtcatle said:


> Thank you Bearfoot Farm. That will be what I get then when I cross a Dorper Ram with my St. Croix sheep. I wondered, they looked so much like my St. Croix but much meatier.
> I haven't eaten my St.Croix yet. *Anyone here eaten their meat sheep? How did you like it compared to wool sheep*?


I had Leg of Dorper for supper tonight, and it was WONDERFUL! I like a stronger "lamb" flavor, and I've found that one about 9 months old is perfect for me, with younger one's being milder flavored.

Did you have any luck getting a Ram from Rainbow Meadows?


----------



## Shagbarkmtcatle (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks Bearfoot, I do not like strong tasting lamb, that's why I was hoping hair sheep would be milder. You're not encouraging me I gues I will have to stay under 9 months. I think the wool sheep taste like lanolin.
Dh is not ready yet to get the ram. We have a young St. Croix ram that we haven't seen what he can do. Then we are pretty sure we need to cross with Dorper later on.


----------



## Somerhill (Dec 13, 2005)

We're eating some Katahdin right now, and its quite good. No "sheepish" smell when its cooking, and my husband really likes it - even the ground meat.

Lisa


----------



## kit (Apr 15, 2004)

We eat Katahdins all the time. There is no smell when cooking and no strong flavour. I am fairly fussy and don't like wild meat or "strong" lamb flavour but find these to be just fine. I even make sandwiches for lunch with left over cold lamb roast. I can't say for sure as I haven't tried other hair breeds, but have been told they are all milder tasting. I think you should be just fine eating your dorpers.:sing:

Nice pictures - look at lot like my white Katahdins...


----------



## CharlieR (Oct 28, 2011)

Does anyone know if there are any of these Royal White sheep in Ontario, Canada. I saw on a webpage some were sent here and would be interested in some.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

CharlieR said:


> Does anyone know if there are any of these Royal White sheep in Ontario, Canada. I saw on a webpage some were sent here and would be interested in some.


I tried looking that info up on the net but did not find any.
So I am hoping someone here will have some kind of contact info for you soon.
Good luck!


----------

